# Application compatible NAS + Covers



## workmin (2 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis a la recherche d'une application  compatible avec mon NAS Dlink 323, j'ai tenté AirVideo mais il veux a  tout prix pour un port pour ce connecter alors qu'il y en a pas..

Vous en avez une qui marche trés bien ?


Et  ensuite, j'aimerais pouvoir modifier les icones de mes videos, je  m'explique, quand je met un film dans itunes je peux lui atribuer une  pochette, affiche du film par exemple, et ont le voit sous windows 7,  sauf que pour mettre un film sous itunes faut le convertir, et j'ai pas  envie de convertir mes avi.. donc j'aimerais savoir si un logiciel d'edition de propriétés video existé.

(J'espere que le new Apple Tv va gerer les NAS..)

Merci d'avance !


----------

